# Finishing Bushings



## jd99 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was going to make some finishing bushings this afternoon, and this is what I came up with. Figured I'd make them out of delrin and they should be a universal type to be able to work with all the kits (unless there are kits out there with tubes bigger then 1/2")

Figured one center (double angle) and two end (single angle) bushings would be all I would need.
Any one got any suggestions or comments please fell free to let me know.


----------



## Papo (Jan 26, 2012)

Very cool Danny.
I believe is Johnnycnc that also makes and sells these out of delrin.
I happen to drill out 2 pieces of 2"x3/4 round delrin rod yeaterday thinking about the same idea.Thanks for the layout I needed that.


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 26, 2012)

I was going to try my hand at some Delrin Bushing and thaty PDF stressed me out......


----------



## bitshird (Jan 26, 2012)

I turn the ends of mine down to .226 so they will just fit into a slimline tube, They don't last a long time since they wind up a bit under the mandrel size, but I like to be able to seal the ends of the wood as well.


----------



## jd99 (Jan 26, 2012)

bitshird said:


> I turn the ends of mine down to .226 so they will just fit into a slimline tube, They don't last a long time since they wind up a bit under the mandrel size, but I like to be able to seal the ends of the wood as well.


 
I got the size for the small end from my smallest bushing (the 7mm slim lines).

Additional note I just turned thes and the only thing I might change is the length maybe make the 1/2" dia. part shorter I didn't know how long my mandrel was when I made this drawing; and you can't get two tubes and the three bushings on the mandrel.

not sure how I would turn them with out the 1/2" dia being real short though I used 1/2" dia, delrin and held it in the 1/2" 5C collet on my metal lathe to turn them.

Most of the time I finish one tube at a time anyhow so it will work.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the concept of the tapered bushings.  So much easier than having individual sets for all the different kit styles.

Very cool/


----------



## glycerine (Jan 26, 2012)

That's exactly how I did it (tapered delrin) and they work great!  I think my rod was around and inch in diameter...


----------



## hrtndlr (Jan 26, 2012)

I use short pieces of brass tubes for finish bushings on slimline pens.  I am able to seal the ends of the blank and not accidentally glue the bushing to my workpiece.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 26, 2012)

I made mine from 1/2 inch diameter acetal with 60 degree pointed end to go inside tubes. One had a 1/4 inch dia. shaft 3/4 in long to go inside my mandrel holder and the other has a center drill hole in it for the tailstock.

They work but I decided to make another set from 3/4in. dia. acetal.

Ray


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 27, 2012)

jd99 said:


> I was going to make some finishing bushings this afternoon, and this is what I came up with. Figured I'd make them out of delrin and they should be a universal type to be able to work with all the kits (unless there are kits out there with tubes bigger then 1/2")
> 
> Figured one center (double angle) and two end (single angle) bushings would be all I would need.
> 
> ...


----------



## jd99 (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought about taking them to a point, but then I thought the point would eventually break down because of lack of strength and I would have to make new ones more oftin, so i measured the smallest bushings and made the end a little smaller in dia then them.

That way there would be more bearing surface there then just the .010-.015" pushing against the brass tube, if I had cut then to a sharp point.

I figured out a way to mass produce these,  (well not mass produce but make a lot fairly easy), and I might make some up and provide them to the IAP members if there is any interest, (at a little above cost) I think I'll just make the single angle though.


Thanks
Danny




Mack C. said:


> jd99 said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to make some finishing bushings this afternoon, and this is what I came up with. Figured I'd make them out of delrin and they should be a universal type to be able to work with all the kits (unless there are kits out there with tubes bigger then 1/2")
> ...


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 27, 2012)

I got a set of these from penturners products - they look just like your drawings!


----------



## rherrell (Jan 28, 2012)

You don't need to go to all that trouble. Just put a point on some Delrin and use it as centers...






I have a revolving drill chuck in the tailstock.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 28, 2012)

Agree with Rick.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 29, 2012)

rherrell said:
			
		

> You don't need to go to all that trouble. Just put a point on some Delrin and use it as centers...
> 
> I have a revolving drill chuck in the tailstock.



That's a good idea, BUT, I find that it's much nicer and faster for two piece pens to be able to apply CA at the same time.  And it doesn't take that much longer to drill a hole in the delrin so they fit on a mandrel...


----------

